# The Lead Up



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

...I bought an advent calendar that has little wooden doors to open and place your own treats inside. Hubs saw it and with raised eyebrow, asked, "What are you planning on putting in there?" I told him he'd have to wait and see. 

Inside I'm going to place a little note / action of the intimate kind for him to discover when he opens the daily door.

Has anyone else done something like this before?

December should be a fun month!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

When we first started dating, my wife had a gumball machine in her room. she randomly placed a few (too few) foil wrapped gumballs in the machine that were basically "let's do this" gumballs. I'm not sure why she expected me to not just empty the gumballs one after the other until I got a foil-wrapped one...which of course is exactly what I did.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

The sound of a loving heartbeat is a thing of beauty.




heartsbeating said:


> ...I bought an advent calendar that has little wooden doors to open and place your own treats inside. Hubs saw it and with raised eyebrow, asked, "What are you planning on putting in there?" I told him he'd have to wait and see.
> 
> Inside I'm going to place a little note / action of the intimate kind for him to discover when he opens the daily door.
> 
> ...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> ...I bought an advent calendar that has little wooden doors to open and place your own treats inside. Hubs saw it and with raised eyebrow, asked, "What are you planning on putting in there?" I told him he'd have to wait and see.
> 
> Inside I'm going to place a little note / action of the intimate kind for him to discover when he opens the daily door.
> 
> ...


Very nice idea, Heartsbeating! 

I like to surprise my wife in unexpected ways....I just peeled the top off of a new jar of peanut butter and wrote "I love you" in the top, smooth, layer of peanut butter with a tooth pic. When she grabs this new jar and takes off the lid for the first time... she is in for a nice surprise from me. 

Likewise, she reads books while on the treadmill....so I like to hide a post it note in future pages of her book detailing sexy things I love about her. When she finally gets to that page and discovers my note, she comes up to me with a huge smile! 

Little things make life interesting.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

What a fab idea!

What can of notes/actions heartsbeating?
Are you doing one for everyday?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> When we first started dating, my wife had a gumball machine in her room. she randomly placed a few (too few) foil wrapped gumballs in the machine that were basically "let's do this" gumballs. I'm not sure why she expected me to not just empty the gumballs one after the other until I got a foil-wrapped one...which of course is exactly what I did.


haha!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

waiwera said:


> What a fab idea!
> 
> What can of notes/actions heartsbeating?
> Are you doing one for everyday?


I'm excited to write them out! Yes, a note for every day. I'll allocate them a night or two before so that timing makes sense. He's getting over the flu at the moment so taking into account how he's feeling, the first will be a relaxing foot massage. (He loves having his back and feet massaged).

There will be a variety of notes/actions from intimate to sexy. Foot massage, scrubbing each others back in the shower, kissing a number of times through-out the day, slow-dancing in the living room... and then the days/actions that will be more sexual and erotic. I don't think these ideas need to be detailed here!

He will be away a couple of days on business, so I'll do a little photo story of the door being opened, a photo of what the note says, which might include receiving a sexy photo, or to look for something hidden in his luggage. 

Some will be purely for him to receive, some of mutual action, and others for him to give back. I know he enjoys massaging my feet so I wouldn't want to deny him of that pleasure


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> Very nice idea, Heartsbeating!
> 
> I like to surprise my wife in unexpected ways....I just peeled the top off of a new jar of peanut butter and wrote "I love you" in the top, smooth, layer of peanut butter with a tooth pic. When she grabs this new jar and takes off the lid for the first time... she is in for a nice surprise from me.
> 
> ...


That's cute, love the peanut butter idea!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I'm excited to write them out! Yes, a note for every day. I'll allocate them a night or two before so that timing makes sense. He's getting over the flu at the moment so taking into account how he's feeling, the first will be a relaxing foot massage. (He loves having his back and feet massaged).
> 
> There will be a variety of notes/actions from intimate to sexy. Foot massage, scrubbing each others back in the shower, kissing a number of times through-out the day, slow-dancing in the living room... and then the days/actions that will be more sexual and erotic. I don't think these ideas need to be detailed here!
> 
> ...


I love your thoughts and ideas Heartsbeating! Very sexy indeed.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We are loving this! He loved the foot rub. He squinted one eye open and gave me a thumbs up, then straight to sleep. The next morning he was feeling better from the flu and said the good night's sleep from the foot rub was great. 

The next morning, he opened the calendar to the note about slow-dancing in the living room. I was home from work before him and that gave me time to move furniture around in the living room for a make-shift dance-floor. I lit a couple of candles, had the xmas tree lights on, and the vinyl records at the ready. It was beautiful. We danced; slowly, lovingly, sexily. After a couple of songs, we stopped dancing and just stood kissing during a few songs instead. I flashed-back to being 18, before we even went on a date, when we danced and kissed on the dance-floor. We put another record on and flirted and danced our way to the bedroom. 

After opening one of the notes with a huge grin, he said "I think there needs to be some notes here for you.." and I told him there would be.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The note about finding something in his luggage, well, I hid a piece of lingerie in his socks. He looked and couldn't find it lol. I prompted him, asking if he'd found anything. He decided to look through his case again while at a cafe. He hadn't worn those socks! I anticipated him finding this in the hotel room alone. Not surrounded by people at a cafe. He loved what he found. We also had a laugh over it. He sent me a photo of the crowded cafe where he'd discovered the lingerie lol. Apparently there were a few side-glances his way. Turns out, it wasn't just him that was to discover what I'd left for him. 

I'm anticipating the following days/weeks. This is fun! While an advent calendar isn't needed to do such things, it's been refreshing to our daily routine. Gotta love dancing in the living room on a Monday evening after work!


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

TAM is full of people (including me) going on about sexless marriages etc.

What a wonderful breath of fresh air to to read a thread like this...where a loving wife wants to do something so special for her husband.

Heartsbeating.....Mr Heartsbeating is a lucky guy. You clearly deserve each other!


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm stealing this idea! :smthumbup:

While I'm too late to make it an advent calendar....maybe the month of his birthday or our anniversary I will implement this. Sounds so much fun! (and a great way to keep the relationship exciting!)


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm jealous. Your husband is one lucky man. My wife would never do that in a million years. She just doesn't think that way. Her idea of something special for me is an evening with dinner, a movie and sex. And while I'll never turn that down, some of the things mentioned here would make my heart melt. Gonna have to write some of it down because although she does not do these things for me, I do them for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. Love these ideas!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Very nice idea, Heartsbeating!
> 
> I like to surprise my wife in unexpected ways....I just peeled the top off of a new jar of peanut butter and wrote "I love you" in the top, smooth, layer of peanut butter with a tooth pic. When she grabs this new jar and takes off the lid for the first time... she is in for a nice surprise from me.
> 
> ...


 Either that or she's going to return it to the store and make the claim that the jar was tampered with although that was a nice thing to do.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

6301 said:


> Either that or she's going to return it to the store and make the claim that the jar was tampered with although that was a nice thing to do.


She knows how creative my mind can be at times.....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

daffodilly said:


> I'm stealing this idea! :smthumbup:
> 
> While I'm too late to make it an advent calendar....maybe the month of his birthday or our anniversary I will implement this. Sounds so much fun! (and a great way to keep the relationship exciting!)


:smthumbup: 

Have fun!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Half-way through December and I've not been in great health this month, so some of the ideas took a back-seat and were replaced with simple love notes instead. Sneezing and coughing does not maketh the sexy lol. He's chuckled at the couple of "IOU" notes being included because of this. 

He's loved (and been surprised) that there's still a note for him every day... at the very least, expressing how much I adore him. Oh yeah, and that he owes me a foot-rub. 

Plan to revisit this idea again... maybe to take advantage of those IOU notes!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> Mods I hope you don't mind that I'm reviving this thread... and this idea!
> 
> Being the time of year, I came across the wooden advent calendar. We really had fun with this. Playful ideas are best served fresh but I'm going to revisit this again for December. This time I'll include one word notes for him to discover each day to leave things a little looser for how they'll play out whether that's sexual, sensual, or non-sexual.
> 
> A playful idea I pocketed from TAM a while ago was a treasure-hunt of sorts that led to a water balloon fight outside. That was a lot of fun! The playfulness encourages fun, connection and intimacy. What kind of fun and playfulness is created in your marriage and sex-life?


Better water balloons than batarangs, amirite?


----------



## phitigirl (Aug 11, 2016)

This is a fabulous idea!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Better water balloons than batarangs, amirite?


Why aren't there water balloon shaped batarangs already?!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> ...I bought an advent calendar that has little wooden doors to open and place your own treats inside. Hubs saw it and with raised eyebrow, asked, "What are you planning on putting in there?" I told him he'd have to wait and see.
> 
> Inside I'm going to place a little note / action of the intimate kind for him to discover when he opens the daily door.
> 
> ...


I am coming back as your husband in my next life. ;-)


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

LOVE this idea.


----------

